# Cedar wood



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 15, 2017)

I was trying to build an outdoor enclosure for the babies, i ordered a raised garden bed, long story short i thought cedar was okay, and pine wasnt. But the wood has a smell (cedar smell) and then i remembered smells in wood arent good. So i googled and cedar and pine arent good. But i've also seen that airing then out will get rid of the smells and oils. Can i get thoughts? 
Or get the link to other threads that talk about this? I tried searching through the tortoise enclosure section but didnt really find anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2017)

I know my old house had cedar lined closets. It was supposed to smell fresh and chase away moths.
I don't think it's the smell, but the oils that cause irritation. 
I'm sure someone will be along soon.
I use pine lumber for all of my enclosures. Always have.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 15, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know my old house had cedar lined closets. It was supposed to smell fresh and chase away moths.
> I don't think it's the smell, but the oils that cause irritation.
> I'm sure someone will be along soon.
> I use pine lumber for all of my enclosures. Always have.


Well, looks like i'll have to do some more digging around to refresh my memory about these woods. 
I'm gunna use plywood for the nee indoor enclosure though so at least thats okay.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2017)

Here's my take on the subject - and I'm not an expert on wood. Shavings are fresh off the tree, milled pieces shaven off the lumber as it's being cut. Shavings still contain all the aromatic oils, so shavings should not be used as bedding for tortoises.

Planks, or lumber, is kiln dried (?) and so the oils are not as prevalent as they are in shavings. I use redwood, cedar, pine - whatever is handy - in my outdoor fencing and outdoor (in the shed) tort tables.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 15, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my take on the subject - and I'm not an expert on wood. Shavings are fresh off the tree, milled pieces shaven off the lumber as it's being cut. Shavings still contain all the aromatic oils, so shavings should not be used as bedding for tortoises.
> 
> Planks, or lumber, is kiln dried (?) and so the oils are not as prevalent as they are in shavings. I use redwood, cedar, pine - whatever is handy - in my outdoor fencing and outdoor (in the shed) tort tables.


Thanks yvonne! I'm gunna research a bit more about the wood from the raised garden bed kit & decide


----------

